# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  لا تتكلم ولكنها .. تسمعني .. الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2009

## سيمفونية كاتبه

~ ♥ ~ لا تتكلم ولكنها .. تسمعني ~ ♥ ~ 

أروي لكم قصه عن فتاه عاشقه للأحلام

 تعيش طفولتها وصبها على مدار الأيام

تلعب وتفرح  في أي وقت ومكان

تعيش فى حضن أمها وتلمس حنان والدها

يخرجون سويا و أيديهم متشابكة مع يديها

عاشت أحلامها مع أسرتها وأخواتها

ولكن شاء القدر أن يوقف سعادتها

فقدت والديها وأصبحت مسؤله عن كل أسرتها 

فقدت البنت براءتها وتحملت المسؤليه كاملة

و أخفت أهم سر في حياتها عن الجميع 

و لا تريد أن تبوح عنه وتتكلم ولكن دائماً كانت وحدها تتألم

عاشت البنت ووهبت كل حياتها لأسرتها وأخواتها

ضحت بكل شئ من أجلهم

طفولة وصبى وحب وأمل وحياة

تخلّى عنها كل أصحابها  من أجل السر الذي تخفيه

فعندما إشتاقت إلى أصحاب يكونوا معها دائماً

قررت أن تتعرف على من لا يريد أن يتحدث معها ولم يرها

فقررت أن تتعلم كيف تخاطب الناس دون أن ينظروا إليها

وتسعد بوجودهم دائماً في حياتها

ذهبت البنت إلى هذا العالم لتتعامل مع ناس

لم يروا صورتها ولا يسمعون صوتها

ولا يعلموا عنها شئ سوى اسمها

وعندما إشتاقت البنت واحتاجت إلي الحب

أيضاً لجأت إلى هذه الفكره

وصلت البنت لسن تحتاج أن تشعر فيه بجمالها

وتكوينها وروحها فأحبت ..

من لا يرها 

ولا يسمع صوتها 

ولا يريد أن يعرف ماذا تخفي عنه

ولكن من شدّة  لهفتها اخطأت فى إختيارها

ومن أحبته هو أول من طعن قلبها

عاشت يائسة وتمنت الموت كل لحظه

ولكنها لم تصارحه بأنها   

تخفي عنه شئ و هربت من أن يعرفه هو

و التمست له الأعذار

و سألت نفسها ماذا أريد  ؟؟.. كرهت الحب من أجله .

عانت كثيراً حتى تخلصت من حبه

وشاء القدر أن ألتقي بها  من خلال هذا الستار الذي نتحدث من وراءه

فتحدثنا كثيراً من خلال الحاسبات الإليكترونيه وحكت لي عن حبها

الذي أحبته من خلال الحاسب الإليكتروني وعن مدى جرحها

فقررت أن أقف بجانبها وأنا لا أعرف عنها الكثير

وبعد رحله طويلة من صداقتنا أحبتني وأحببتها

وكنا يجمعنا الصدق .. و التقيتا في الحب

ولكن أيضاً لم تخبرني بالسر الذي تخفيه عن الجميع 

وفي يوم طلبت أن أرها وأتحدث إليها بعيداً عن الحاسبات  

دائماً كانت تمتنع وتختلق لي الأعذار

ومن كتر ثقتي في كلامها لم أجبرها على الإختيار

بيني وبين طلبي لها فقررت أن أصمت وليس لدي أي خيار

مرت الأيام وازدادت صداقتنا

ولكنها كانت دائماً حزينه لأنها تخفي عني  سرها

وفى يوم قررت أن تبوح لي بما خفيه عني

وفي ليله صارحتني بما لا أتوقع أبداً

فقالت لي .......

صديقتي إني أحببتك كثيراً ولكن

هناك شئ أخفيته عنك .. فأريدك تسامحيني

ومن أجل هذا الشئ ذهبت إلى عالم النت والحاسبات

فانتظرت ماذا تقول

فقالت ....

عندما طلبتي أن تتحدثي معي

كنت دائماً أسمعك ولكن لم أستطيع أن أتكلم 

فقلت لماذا .. ؟ قالت

لأني عندما فقدت والديّ 

 فقدت القدرة على النطق بعد صدمتي في موتهم 

فأصبحت لا أتكلم ولكني أسمعك جيداً

صدمني ما قالته و عجزت عن الرد

و كانت مفاجأه غير متوقعه

سكت عن الكلام ... ولكن هي طلبت مني 

أن تسمع ما أقول بعد إعلانها عن سرها

ولكن أنا أيضاً لم أستطيع أن أتكلم ولا أعرف ماذا اقول لها

تاهت معالم الحياه فى عيني للحظات ثم تذكرتها

فشعرت بأني كنت دائماً أقرأها فى

صمتها وحزنها وألمها دون أن تتكلم

كان قلبها دائماً يقول لي كل ما يشعر به

وكنت أعالج أوجاعها ولا أجعلها تتألم

ولكن الأن أنا لم أستطع التعامل معها

ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل حتى لا أجرح شعورها

فتمنيت أن أرها أمامي وعندما أنظر إليها .. بلغة العيون أخاطبها وأتعلم

ولكن أخاف أن أجرحها وعندما أخاطبها .... أنتظر أن تتكلم

من أجلها كتبت كلماتي وحيرتي وقصتها وقصتي

ولكن مازالت الحيرة تقتلني ....

ماذا أفعل من أجل أن أجعلها تنظر للحياه بنظرة حب

وللطبيعه تستنشق رحيقها وتتأمل 

وانتهت القصه ومازلت أنا في حيرتي 

لانها هي صديقتي .. دائماً تسمعني ولا تتكلم

إعداد وتقديم .. هايدى دياب ( قصه حقيقيه )

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

هايدى لكم انتى رائعة 

فالقصة يكفى انسيقها وجمالها
وجميلة جدا
والله ينور عليكى

----------


## زي الملايكة

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
ان تعجز الحروف فلها الحق
ان يعجز التعبير فله الحق
ان يعجز التفكير فله الحق
ان يعجز القلم على ان يخط كلمه فله كل الحق
هذا كل ما استطيع ان اكتبه
تبعثرت افكارى
وتشتت كيانى لما قرات
كفى هذا*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب 


إبداع ورقة وعذوبة وتميز في الفكرة والمضمون 

حقاً سلمت يداكِ وتستحقين خمسة نجوم

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

غاليتي / هايدي


اجمل ما في القصة هو احساسك و تأثرك بمشكلة الصديقة المكلومة في والديها

لكن الحق يقال انها مشكلة ليست ذات قيمة امام فتاة حابها الله بهذه الروح الطيبة الرقيقة


و على فكرة ان من اعز صديقاتي صديقة كفيفة

و هي ما شاء الله اكثرنا ثقافة و علم و ثقة بالنفس


و ربنا انعم عليها  بالروح الطيبة و التدين و الاخلاق العالية

و الحمد لله لما اروح ازورها في بيتها ووسط اولادها  ما احس لحظة انها كفيفة او معاقة


***********


الف شكر يا هايدي على الموضوع الرائع ده


تقبلي مروري بكل حب وود و تقدير لك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى لكم انتى رائعة 
> 
> فالقصة يكفى انسيقها وجمالها
> وجميلة جدا
> والله ينور عليكى


*أشكرك يا أدهم على كلماتك

وسعيده إن القصه عجبتك

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## M!sS Roro

.. ياسبحان الله .. هناك خلف كل شاشا سر كبير .. !! .. .. 


لماذا الحيره .. يا هايدي .. هي فقدت قدرتها على التطق فقط .. والحمدالله على كل شيء .. لان اهم حاسه عند الانسان هي حاسه السمع والبصر حتى تحس بالناس الي حواليها.. 

وانا اعرف فتاة لها نفس مشكلة صديقتك ولكنها سعيده .. وساعات بتتريق علينا بلغة الاشاره ههههههه تحسسنا اننا اغبياء .. هيا معايا بالجامعه .. ولها صديقات مثلها .. وتذهب لمعهد خاص للصم والبكم تتجتمع به مع صديقاتها ومعلميها ..  

بس اسلووبك راائع يا هايدي من حيث صياغتك للقصه .. خليتيها مشوقه .. بس تعرفي .. عايزين تكمله للقصه .. 

ومشـكـوره .. ,,  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
> ان تعجز الحروف فلها الحق
> ان يعجز التعبير فله الحق
> ان يعجز التفكير فله الحق
> ان يعجز القلم على ان يخط كلمه فله كل الحق
> هذا كل ما استطيع ان اكتبه
> تبعثرت افكارى
> وتشتت كيانى لما قرات
> كفى هذا*


*وأنا كمان يابسمه من ساعة ما كتبتها

وأنا فقده قدرتي على التعبير 

لأنها بجد مش مجرد حكايه

أكتر من إنها حاله عيشاها

أشكرك على مرورك العطر

وسعيده إنها عجبتك

خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب 
> 
> 
> إبداع ورقة وعذوبة وتميز في الفكرة والمضمون 
> 
> ...


*أشكرك يا أيمن

نورت القصه

خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> غاليتي / هايدي
> 
> 
> اجمل ما في القصة هو احساسك و تأثرك بمشكلة الصديقة المكلومة في والديها
> 
> لكن الحق يقال انها مشكلة ليست ذات قيمة امام فتاة حابها الله بهذه الروح الطيبة الرقيقة
> 
> 
> و على فكرة ان من اعز صديقاتي صديقة كفيفة
> ...


*أشكرك يانوران على تواجدك

وكم هى جميله ومريحه كلماتك

فــ إرتاح القلب لها قبل العين

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## لمسه

رفقا  حبيبتى  رفقا بحيرتك  رفقا بقلمك  رفقا رفقا بـــــــ    هايدى


جئت الى هنا مراات ومراات   ولم اقوى على الرد 

لماذا لا اعلم  لانها تشبهنى ام لاانها من  من هى ؟

لو نقول هذه القصه من خمس فصول

الطفله المدلله انا والله واكثر كمان تجرعته دفعه واحده 

وموت الاهل نعم  ( كل نفس ذائقة الموت) دى الحاجه الحقيقيه بحياتنا والحمد لله

وانا من ربيت اخواتى  كلى فداهم  ولم يكن بحياتى غيرهم 

اما طعن الحبيب  اول من لمس قلبى طعننى  وبرده الحمد لله


اما الفصل الخامس فصمتها  أوجعني ألمنى

ما أصعب أن تحيا كنصف أنسان
تقود مركبك تائها تبحث لك عن  عنوان


هايدى كم كنت اتمنى ان صاحبتك هذا تقراء احساسك الجميل تجاهها

انتى  غير كل البشر  :Love:  سلمتى لنا 

واكيد اكيد سوف ارجع تانى وتالت ورابع فكم هى جميله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> .. ياسبحان الله .. هناك خلف كل شاشا سر كبير .. !! .. .. 
> 
> 
> لماذا الحيره .. يا هايدي .. هي فقدت قدرتها على التطق فقط .. والحمدالله على كل شيء .. لان اهم حاسه عند الانسان هي حاسه السمع والبصر حتى تحس بالناس الي حواليها.. 
> 
> وانا اعرف فتاة لها نفس مشكلة صديقتك ولكنها سعيده .. وساعات بتتريق علينا بلغة الاشاره ههههههه تحسسنا اننا اغبياء .. هيا معايا بالجامعه .. ولها صديقات مثلها .. وتذهب لمعهد خاص للصم والبكم تتجتمع به مع صديقاتها ومعلميها ..  
> 
> بس اسلووبك راائع يا هايدي من حيث صياغتك للقصه .. خليتيها مشوقه .. بس تعرفي .. عايزين تكمله للقصه .. 
> 
> ومشـكـوره .. ,,


*منوره ياريم وأكيد إن شاء الله حعمل لها جزء تاني

لأنها حتسافر تعمل عمليه علشان ترجع تتكلم تاني

دعواتكم ليها بالشفاء والعوده وأكيد حتكون هذه القصه مجرد ذكرى

نورتيني يارورو وسعيده برأيك جداً

خالص تحياتي

هايدى
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> رفقا  حبيبتى  رفقا بحيرتك  رفقا بقلمك  رفقا رفقا بـــــــ    هايدى
> 
> 
> جئت الى هنا مراات ومراات   ولم اقوى على الرد 
> 
> لماذا لا اعلم  لانها تشبهنى ام لاانها من  من هى ؟
> 
> لو نقول هذه القصه من خمس فصول
> 
> ...



* غاليتي / لمسه 

أشكرك على تواجدك الرائع والمرهف المشاعر

دائماً تقرائي كلماتي بقلبك وهذا ما أحبه فيكِ دائماً

إشتقت إليك كثيراً

لشقاوتك

لطفولتك

لطيبتك

لروحك

لقلبك

لغيرتك

فأتمنى أن تعودي لي في القريب

وأنتِ في أفضل صحه وعافيه

لكي كل أشواقي وتحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## h.daboor

لا حول وللا قوه الا بالله 

ملحوظــــــــــــــــه              

المنتدي ده اسمه قصص قصيره .. وما تزعل دي نصيحه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لا حول وللا قوه الا بالله 
> 
> ملحوظــــــــــــــــه              
> 
> المنتدي ده اسمه قصص قصيره .. وما تزعل دي نصيحه


*
يعني إيه مش وخده بالي من وجهة نظر حضرتك

اتمنى توضيح النصيحه علشان نشوف هنزعل منها ولا لأ*

----------


## لمسه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حبيبتى  ::k::  هدهوود 

جئت ابحث عنكى ولم اجدك

اشتقت لك

 إلى من أحب قلبي وأشغل تفكيري وغير حياتي

هايدى سلمتى كلما اشتاق لكى اذهب حيث تكتبين

احبك






 نهى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> حبيبتى  هدهوود 
> 
> جئت ابحث عنكى ولم اجدك
> 
> اشتقت لك
> 
>  إلى من أحب قلبي وأشغل تفكيري وغير حياتي
> ...


*بردو هقول داليا مش نهى 

تسلميلي يادودي على حبك وقلبك النقي الجميل

وأنا كمان مش بحبك وبس إنتِ عارفه أنا أدى

إيه بموت فيكِ ربنا يخليكي ليه يارب 

وميحرمنيش من وجودك في حياتي

*

----------


## mido.cafe

فعلا وراء كل شخص سر يخفيه طول حياته على كل الناس حتى ممكن أن يكون هذا السر مؤلم 

حتى يأتي الشخص الذي يأسرك من دارك في غفلة إنه حبيبك 


فتحبه ويحبك 



فتبوح له بسر ك  


الذي أخفيه طول أيام حياتك



شكرا

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كنت وانا صغير اقول اذا رايت المظهر فلا تحكمن علي الجوهر
ولكي لم اعمل بتلك الكلمة في هذه القصة
لانني حتي هذا المساء كنت فاكر تلك الحبيبة التي من حقها الظهور للكل لتعلن انها فخر بنات جيلها وانها تستحق مننا التقدير والاحترامكنت فاكرها مجرد بنت دلوعة معاها لعبة وبتلعب بيها والنت مجرد لعبة تضيع فيه وقتها وانها من بنات بابي ومامي وبسكوت رشا
اعتذر عن اسلوبي ولكني احب الاسلوب الواضح بلا تشكيل
هذه العظيمة الشأن فعلت ما يهرب منه الرجال في هذا الزمن
وزادها هما تخلي أقرب الناس عنها وأتسائل لماذا يعيش ماام موجود لجرح من احببته
ولاي طائفة ينتسب هذا الادمي الضعيف وارجو ان يكون كلامي يصله لمسامعه 
انت يا هذا من تكون لتظلم روحا احبتك وقد حرم المولي الظلم علي نفسه
تلك الرقيقة التي من ابسط حقوقها ان تكون بجانبها وهي في اشد الاحتياج لك مثلك كمثل المرتد في الحروب 
وانا لو بيدي لكنت اهدرت دمك اليوم  لانك خائن
ولو انك امامي لاحرقتك انفاسي التي تشتعل نارا من امثالك
أقدم اعتذار رسمي لتلك الرقيقة 
لاني ظننت فيها للحظة انها بنت مرفهة وما تحلم به تمتلكه وان لها ابا واما تحت اشارتها وأقدم لها أجمل باقة ورد معطرة بالفل والياسمين لجهودها وادعوا الله ان يرزقها زوجا صالحا تتمناه ويغنيها بحبه عن ما رأت من هموم وخيانة وغدر
ولها مني كل احترام وتقدير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> فعلا وراء كل شخص سر يخفيه طول حياته على كل الناس حتى ممكن أن يكون هذا السر مؤلم 
> 
> حتى يأتي الشخص الذي يأسرك من دارك في غفلة إنه حبيبك 
> 
> 
> فتحبه ويحبك 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*وما تخفيه الدنيا عنا أكثر بكثير

نورت أخي الفاضل وأهلاً بيك معانا

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## lolo-1995

شكرا يا برنسيسه.
ونحمد ربنا عاى كل نعمه موجوه فينا .

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> كنت وانا صغير اقول اذا رايت المظهر فلا تحكمن علي الجوهر
> ولكي لم اعمل بتلك الكلمة في هذه القصة
> لانني حتي هذا المساء كنت فاكر تلك الحبيبة التي من حقها الظهور للكل لتعلن انها فخر بنات جيلها وانها تستحق مننا التقدير والاحترامكنت فاكرها مجرد بنت دلوعة معاها لعبة وبتلعب بيها والنت مجرد لعبة تضيع فيه وقتها وانها من بنات بابي ومامي وبسكوت رشا
> اعتذر عن اسلوبي ولكني احب الاسلوب الواضح بلا تشكيل
> هذه العظيمة الشأن فعلت ما يهرب منه الرجال في هذا الزمن
> وزادها هما تخلي أقرب الناس عنها وأتسائل لماذا يعيش ماام موجود لجرح من احببته
> ولاي طائفة ينتسب هذا الادمي الضعيف وارجو ان يكون كلامي يصله لمسامعه 
> انت يا هذا من تكون لتظلم روحا احبتك وقد حرم المولي الظلم علي نفسه
> ...


*أشكرك يافندم على مرورك

وإبداء رأيك .. نورت القصه

وسعيده إنها عجبتك

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> شكرا يا برنسيسه.
> ونحمد ربنا عاى كل نعمه موجوه فينا .



*أشكرك ونورت المنتدى والقصه

تحياتي
*

----------


## ghazala son

قصدك ايه لا تتكلم صماء

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> قصدك ايه لا تتكلم صماء


*
أصم لا يسمع

أبكم لا يتكلم

 نورت أخي الفاضل*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه  ياهايدى

مش عارفه أقول إيه بجد

بالرغم من ان القصه حقيقيه لكنها أشبه بالخيال من وصفك الحالم

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

برافو عليكى هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه  ياهايدى
> 
> مش عارفه أقول إيه بجد
> 
> بالرغم من ان القصه حقيقيه لكنها أشبه بالخيال من وصفك الحالم
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> برافو عليكى هايدى


*تسلمي يا إيمان

وسعيده إن القصه عجبتك

وعشتي معاها ولو للحظات

نورتيني .. تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

بجد تسلم ايدك يا هايدى

احساسك بجد عالى جدا

وان شاء الله ربنا هيعوضها عن كل اللى شافته

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بجد تسلم ايدك يا هايدى
> 
> احساسك بجد عالى جدا
> 
> وان شاء الله ربنا هيعوضها عن كل اللى شافته


*تسلميلي يا هبه

وأشكرك على رأيك الذي أسعدني

خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اشعر اليوم بطعم مختلف لهذه القصة 
طعم مبلل بدموع الفرحة 
الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## لمسه

> اشعر اليوم بطعم مختلف لهذه القصة 
> طع مبلل بدموع الفرحة 
> الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




 ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k:: 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

بحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااك

----------


## thereallove

اوووووووووووووووووول مره ادخل هنا واشوف القصه دي 

فعلا قصه مأثره جدا وفتاه تستحق كل احترام 

بس سيبك انتي القصه بقي ليها لوووووووووون تاني يا هايدي  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إيه ياجدعان التجمع ده ..؟

كده هتخلوني اقول لكم إنتظرو الجزء الثاني قريباً

*

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## جميلة بوحريد

حرت كيف أرد على قصتك تلك  عزيزتى 
تناصفت بين إعجابي برقة قلمك وإرهاف حسك 
وكم هو رائع أسلوبك سلس جميل 
وبين رغبتى أن أواسيك وأخفف عنك حيرتك 
واطلب منك أن تتوجهى إلى الرحمن بالدعاء لتلك الصديقة 

أتعلمين حبيبتى للمرة الثانية أغبطك على روحك الجميلة 
فمن قصتك هذه لمست فيك روحا نقية طيبة 
جميلة انت جدا وجميلة مشاعرك 
حفظك الله من أى سوء 
 :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

استحقاق لجائزة التفوق
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر

قصة جميلة يا هايدي وأكثر ما يميزها إنسانيتها المغلفة بقدر كبير من الواقعية
وتوضيحها الجميل للأحاسيس الرومانسية بين البشر في شعورهم ببعض ووقوفهم جنب بعض في المحن
في ناس كتير بتشوف بعيونها بس لكن الأجمل لما تشوف وتسمع بقلوبها
وساعتها بيكون الأحساس أجمل وأصدق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكر كل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم

تحياتي لكم جميعاً

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> قصة جميلة يا هايدي وأكثر ما يميزها إنسانيتها المغلفة بقدر كبير من الواقعية
> وتوضيحها الجميل للأحاسيس الرومانسية بين البشر في شعورهم ببعض ووقوفهم جنب بعض في المحن
> في ناس كتير بتشوف بعيونها بس لكن الأجمل لما تشوف وتسمع بقلوبها
> وساعتها بيكون الأحساس أجمل وأصدق


*
توقفت كثيراً امام ردك وكلماتك

لا اجد ما اقول للرد على رأيك الذي اسعدني كثيراً

ومازلت حائره ماذا اقول لكـِ ليكي اخبرك 

بأني سعيده بكلماتك وبعد تفكير دام لحظات قررت ان اصمت

لان ما اقوله لا يعبر عن شعوري حالياً

الحبيبه قلب مصر

لكـِ تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حرت كيف أرد على قصتك تلك  عزيزتى 
> تناصفت بين إعجابي برقة قلمك وإرهاف حسك 
> وكم هو رائع أسلوبك سلس جميل 
> وبين رغبتى أن أواسيك وأخفف عنك حيرتك 
> واطلب منك أن تتوجهى إلى الرحمن بالدعاء لتلك الصديقة 
> 
> أتعلمين حبيبتى للمرة الثانية أغبطك على روحك الجميلة 
> فمن قصتك هذه لمست فيك روحا نقية طيبة 
> جميلة انت جدا وجميلة مشاعرك 
> حفظك الله من أى سوء


*تركتك اخيراً لكي استطيع الرد عليكـِ 

أشكرك ياجميله على جمال حروفك

منذ ان اتيتي إلى المنتدى

سعيده برأيك وبكلماتك

واتمنى اكون كما تخيلتيني

وتأكدي ان الأن لا يوجد مكان للحيره

لأن صديقتي اصبحت تسمعني وتتكلم 

تحياتي لكـِ

*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*كم جميل أن نجد من يسمعنا ويدرك ما نريد قوله جيدا ماذا فعلنا بكلام بشر لا تعلم ما تقوله عرض جيد يشد الانتباه واسلوب رائع مثل من كتبته
تحياتي لك هايدي بقصتك وبصديقتك

 لكن لا تخشي صمتها وأقتربي فتسمعي كلماتها بأذن لا تخطيء الحروف ولا تجهل المعاني وستحديثها بلغة لا تعرف الكذب أبدا 
لك مني خالص الحب والأحترام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مبروك يا هايدى ذهبية حورس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك يا هايدى...مع ارق الامنيات بالمزيد من التقدم والنجاح.

----------


## thereallove

مبروووووووووووووك هايدي

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك النجاح والتميز يا هايدي .. تقبلي خالص تحياتي  :f2:

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

ألف مبروك يا هايدي على جائزة حورس

أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروك هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
ادى وهنا كمان .......؟!!!!!!!!

ايه الأخبار الجميله دي

الله يبارك في حضراتكم جميعاً

انا لسه عارفه الخبر والله اعتذر لعدم تواجدي

استنوا بقى افوق من المفاجأه الحلوه دي وارجع ارد 

تحياتي لكم .. مؤقتاً

*

----------


## فراشة

غاليتى الجميله

هايــــــــــدى



جائزه وتكريم مستحق

لمجهود وإبداع متواصل

ألف مبروووووك



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## لمسه

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

الف الف مبروووووك ياحياتى  :W00t1: 


وتستحقى الذهبية عن جدارة والله ومن زمان قوووى كمان الف الف مبرووووك

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



حبيبة قلبى هيــــــــــدو

الف مليون مبارك حبيبتى 

وعقبال الجايزة الماسية إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا هايدي 
تستحقي التميز والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

إبنتي الحبيبة هايدي

كم أسعدتني القصة الحقيقية وكم فرحت بنهايتها السعيدة

فعلاً أسلوب رائع ومشاعر مترجمة بشكل يفوق الوصف

وتستحقين الوسام الذهبي بجدارة 

لمسة وهايدي لكما مني كل الحب 

وبارك لكما بصداقتكما التي هي حقاً كنز 




دمتِ هايدي في تألّق وإبداع على الدوام بإذن الله

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أختى الفاضلة هايدى
وفقكِ الله دائما و سدد خطاكِ 
*

----------


## bnt elislam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
 هو صحيح انا واصله متاخر اوى
 بس انتى طبعتك انك متألقه ياهايدى 
 ياعنى هايدى ديا  لم تنفع فى شىء غير التالق
 والروعه والعذوبه
 بجد قصه حلوه اوى تسلم يدكى
  ومبروك عليكى

----------


## وفاء علاء

شكرا احلى قصة قرأتها في حياتي بدون مجاملة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> أختى الفاضلة هايدى
> وفقكِ الله دائما و سدد خطاكِ 
> *


*

تسلمي يارحمه والله يبارك فيكـِ ياحبيتي

وأتمنى لكـِ الشفاء العاجل

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
>  هو صحيح انا واصله متاخر اوى
>  بس انتى طبعتك انك متألقه ياهايدى 
>  ياعنى هايدى ديا  لم تنفع فى شىء غير التالق
>  والروعه والعذوبه
>  بجد قصه حلوه اوى تسلم يدكى
>   ومبروك عليكى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك يابنت الإسلام على كلامك الرقيق دائماً عليه

واتمنى أكون كما تخيلتيني وأكون عند حسن ظنك

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> شكرا احلى قصة قرأتها في حياتي بدون مجاملة


*تسلمي يارب

الجميل هو وجودك

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
الله يبارك في حضراتكم جميعاً

وأعتذر على التأخير في الرد

سعيده جداً بوجود الكوكبه الرائعه دي لكـِ تهنئني

ألف مبروك لكل الفائزيين بحورس وكل المتسابقين

المشتركين من أول المسابقه

وأن شاء الله نتجمع دائماً على كل خير

خالص تحياتي وتقديري


*

----------


## أحمد حمدينو

ممتازة جدا وفكرتها أحلي ما فيها انا اعرف حالات  مشابهة تنتج بالفعل نتيجه لشلل مؤقت لمركز النطف فى المخ قد يمتد فتره طويله لكنه غريب أن يمتد سنينا والغريب مألوف فى عالم الادب 

تناولتى الفكرة بشكل هادئ بعيد عن المحسنات اللفظية ولهذا الهدوء والبساطة خرج العمل حقيقي نوعا ما كأنك تحكين قصة حقيقية (؟) 

بعض الاخطاء الاملائية البسيطة جدا 


على كل حال احسنتى القول 


دمت بخير 


الشكر موصول

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ممتازة جدا وفكرتها أحلي ما فيها انا اعرف حالات  مشابهة تنتج بالفعل نتيجه لشلل مؤقت لمركز النطف فى المخ قد يمتد فتره طويله لكنه غريب أن يمتد سنينا والغريب مألوف فى عالم الادب 
> 
> تناولتى الفكرة بشكل هادئ بعيد عن المحسنات اللفظية ولهذا الهدوء والبساطة خرج العمل حقيقي نوعا ما كأنك تحكين قصة حقيقية (؟) 
> 
> بعض الاخطاء الاملائية البسيطة جدا 
> 
> 
> على كل حال احسنتى القول 
> 
> ...


*هي بالفعل قصه حقيقية

سعيده جداً بردك أخي الفاضل وملاحظاتك الدقيقه

وقرأتك المتقنه التي تدل على اهتمامك بكل ما تقرأ

لك كل التقدير والإحترام وأعتذر على التأخير في الرد*

----------


## mayo0

7elwa 2wy

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الأحلى وجودك

تحياتي*

----------

